# M.McCORMACK



## Road Dog (Jan 4, 2006)

Here is another of my favorites. Graphite Pontil. M.McCORMACK this bottle never sold.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Road Dog,

 Thats a nice Richmond Va soda you have there. We dug one a few years ago.

 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## card (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice bottle, road dog.  []


----------

